# Walking..and cows



## StAubyns

I am ashamed to admit that, as a rule, unless its absolutely unavoidable, I will not walk across fields with cattle in them. My wife is the same  

I did at one time contemplate writing a book called " 40 Cowfree Walks in Derbyshire" but it never got off the ground..insufficient walks :lol: 

I know I am not alone, so please, stand up and be counted


----------



## Spacerunner

Cows are ok. Just try and keep to the edge of the field. They will tend to follow you but only out of curiosity.

If I am walking with Bryn Dog I do not keep him on the lead. Cows tend to treat dogs as a hunting predator and will gang up on them. A half decent dog will have no trouble avoiding cows and ios able to look after itself. However if the dog is connected to its owner by a leash then the owner could be at risk of being trampled as the cows go for the dog.

Bryn dog is usually quite brilliant at clearing a path through a herd of cows allowing me to 'swan' through with no problem.

If its a bull, then the advice I was given by a herdsman was to never turn your back on it. Anyway it all adds to the adventure of an English country walk!!.. 8O


----------



## 109268

*Cows!*

Well I don't know if I should share this highly embarrassing episode from my illustrious Police Career but it is relevant so here goes.

I am an avid hill walker and never gave cattle a second glance if I encountered any whilst out walking, if they followed I just ignored them and trudged on. 
This all changed following an incident whilst at work, I was stationed in Ayr on the West coast of Scotland at the time which is a small ish seaside town. A colleague and I were sent out to deal with a report of a Highland cow being loose on the by-pass. On arrival we found a Highland Cow??? standing at the roadside, so the bold me jumps out of the van telling my colleague to go and turn whilst I got the gate to the ajoining field open to return said cow. As I walked towards the gate I looked up to see said Highland cow charging at me at very high speed. I looked around to see that my only means escape was to jump the fence which I did tearing my hand on the barbwire and landing on my backside in and extremely muddy field as said Highland BULL!! screamed to a halt the other side of the fence. At this moment my colleague arrived and fearing that the Bull would charge the van decided to switch on the blues and twos which resulted in the Bull jumping the fence and joining me in the field. Didn't know I could move so fast. 

So I don't walk anywhere that I may bump into cattle, heed my warning they are not to be trusted.

Taff


----------



## Bagshanty

We have found cows will mostly ignore you, but younger ones are sometimes inquisitive, and follow out of interest. if there is a public ROW across a field a bull should only be in the field with his harem is also there - and we've walked (with some trepidation!) quite close to bulls sitting right beside the stile.

That said, we always make sure we have an exit strategy (unlike Iraq).

As has already been said, dogs can worry cattle, and enrage them, especially if there are calves present.


----------



## 97201

Cows are *not* the benign animals we think they are, meandering around the field chewing cud. If they have calves even quite mature ones, they can become agressive. In the last 4 years, I have seen the remains of 2 pet dogs (not pretty and not a lot left) where the owners let them off the leash and the cows turned on them. The countryside code is

KEEP YOUR DOG ON A LEASH

Ian


----------



## Spacerunner

"KEEP YOUR DOG ON A LEASH "

At your own risk, and make sure you've got a quick escape route!!


----------



## dethleff

camperian said:


> Cows are *not* the benign animals we think they are, meandering around the field chewing cud. If they have calves even quite mature ones, they can become agressive. In the last 4 years, I have seen the remains of 2 pet dogs (not pretty and not a lot left) where the owners let them off the leash and the cows turned on them. The countryside code is
> 
> KEEP YOUR DOG ON A LEASH
> 
> Ian


Quite right, my wife still has my footprint on her back,after she fell whilst being charged by the two tons of Fray bentos with a calf.

Dunno why, she never lets me forget it.

Stan


----------



## Bagshanty

If you can't keep your dog on a lead, you shouldn't be in the countryside. Living in the Blackmore Vale, I can't count the times I've heard people say "I don't know what's got into Fido! He's normally so placid" as he's chasing sheep or barking at cows.

If he's on a lead you can keep him away from the animals


----------



## 107088

Cows arent a problem, unless, like every other mammal, they've got youn with them.

Dogs....well, they shouldnt be loose amongst them, or any other livestock, as, apart from anything else, farmers are entiteld to shoot threatening dogs...and who going to aregue after the fact?


As it happens, our dog walk in the evenings takes us through fields with cows, and our Belgian Shepherd is in love with 2 of them. Bit worrying really, as shes in love with cows. Which is a bit pervy.....girls and all that.

They do give each other lovely wet kisses though.

Oh, bulls are a bit different. If you cant tell the difference between a milk cow and a bull....well, things are desperate.


----------



## Spacerunner

"If he's on a lead you can keep him away from the animals"

But can you keep the animals away from the dog?

Thats where the danger lies. Dog owner connected to dog by lead. Cows attack dog to protect their young. Dog and owner mangled into the ground!

Dogs should always be on a lead in a sheep field as sheep are not the danger that cattle are. However if you HAVE to cross a cow field then think very carefully what your strategy is going to be.

Found this report....http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-562714/Woman-dies-stampeded-cows-walks-dog.html


----------



## StAubyns

I must admit that 99% of the time we would have the dog with us.

If, and its a big IF, I went across, the dog would be on the lead, but I would be prepared to drop the lead/release him, if there was a problem.

I would rather walk a long way round than cross with the dog. 

Bulls, absolutely no chance that I will go in the field

Escape routes, yes I have looked, but cow pastures are designed to keep cows in, so an escape route is unlikely.

I liked the fields we came across in Rosemarkie, a fenced off path through the field with the cows. 10/10 for that idea


----------



## Bagshanty

From that Daily Mail link:

"I had seen the woman earlier, putting leads on both of her dogs. They were quite feisty and boisterous and she was being pulled along by them."

Just the thing to take through a herd of cows with calves, then?


----------



## johnandcharlie

I walked through a field of cows in Lincolnshire with Charlie on the lead recently. A few were curious, but we got through with no problem. On the way back however, they were all in the corner of the field by the footpath exit. It's a bridge over a stream, so no other way out. On my own I'd have been happy to walk through them, but not with Charlie. While I was dithering, some of them started to walk towards us, and more joined them. We started walking back the way we'd come, with more and more following us. Eventually they had nearly all left the field corner, and were either following us, or in another part of the field. Despite the advice above, I have often read that in a risky situation you should let a dog off the lead. We reached a point in the field where I could double back round some trees, I let Charlie off the lead, got round the back of the cows and got out safely. They did feel quite intimidating.


----------



## Bagshanty

johnandcharlie said:


> ... I have often read that in a risky situation you should let a dog off the lead. We reached a point in the field where I could double back round some trees, I let Charlie off the lead, got round the back of the cows and got out safely. .....


On the same principle as "Convoy Scatter!" when faced"with a heavy surface raider - which didn't work for PQ17


----------



## Spacerunner

Advice from Walking World. Not sure if I would have the bottle to grab a bull's ring!!










What about cows and bulls?

We do get quite a few queries about cows and bulls and whether you will come to any harm walking through a field of them. They are pretty large animals so they can be a little daunting.

Generally speaking cattle are quite safe. Bulls are usually OK providing they are in a field with cows; if they are on their own they can be more troublesome. A bull should not be left on its own in a field with a public right of way going through it, so encountering this situation should be rare. Cows, calves and bullocks may be curious and come over to see you, but you should just stand up to them (show them who's boss!). If you want them to go away wave your arms around and shout at them. Bear in mind that farmers herd their cattle all the time, so they expect to be moved around by people. Once you have done this once and experienced success you'll probably feel much more confident about being close to these animals in future.

If you do find yourself in a field with a lone bull you might decide it is best to find another route. If you do decide to walk through the field try to give it a reasonably wide berth and walk as quietly round it as you can (try not to run!). If you do have a close encounter with one you can (in theory) use the ring in its nose to control it. You need to grab the ring and twist it. But really it should never come to that. And I have to confess that I have never tried it.

The one situation in which cows are really dangerous is if you have a dog. Cows are frightened of dogs and if they have young they will defend them if they think the dog is going to get near (essentially they see the dog as a wolf). With a dog you should give herds a very wide berth and very definitely avoid getting between a cow and its young. If the cattle do try to attack the dog, let it go. The dog will be able to escape and look after itself. Hang on to the dog and the cattle may well attack you. There have been fatalities in these circumstances, so just remember - let the dog go!

I can speak from personal experience here. Instead of letting the dog go I picked it up and threw it over the fence into the next field. However the cattle were still in a state of panic and one butted me from behind as I was trying to secure the dog's lead on a post. The force of this blow from behind was really quite extraordinary, throwing me against the fence and nearly lifting me over it. I came away with some bad scratches from barbed wire on the top of the fence and a ripped shirt. It made me realise that you really don't want to argue with a frightened cow.

It is unfortunately the case that some landowners don't particularly like walkers and put up 'Beware of the Bull' signs to discourage people walking on their land. If you are on a right of way you should ignore such signs, take the precautions above and carry on enjoying your walk.

David Stewart


----------



## clodhopper2006

I remember once when I had to walk between some cows while leading my dog. One of the cows took exception to us and charged us at full speed. There was nowhere for me to go due to the close proximity of the charging cow and being blocked in by the other cows. 
I did the only thing I could and instinctively faced it out by roaring like a Tyranasaurus Rex and raised my arms to look big. Thankfully the cow backed down.
Advice from most sources is to have your dog off the lead amongst cows (note - not sheep, cows)
People are killed every year by cows particularly where calfs are present.

Bob


----------



## viator

Having spent my early life working on farms, I read with interest the comments made by fellow members. First cattle are the most curious of all animals, if you enter "their" field they will most likely approach and even follow you, they are not a threat, this would apply to fattening steers(for market) and a dairy herd. Cows with calves at foot will not aproach unless they feel threatened by that I mean you getting too close to them. Avoid a field where there is a bull with cows or for that matter a bull on his own. All animals have individual character, some feisty, some placid. The farmer and his dog(s) will be known to his animals. Walkers with dogs will not and the animals mostly feel threatened by the dog. They will approach in a more threatening manner, it is the dog that holds their interest. My advice keep the dog on a tight leash, carry a stout stick, never run, stand your ground, if you turn to face cattle following, they will stop. and to St Aubyns you mention dropping the dogs leash, the dog takes off leash attached, it will snag on a fence or a hedge and injure dog.
viator


----------



## ardgour

Another cautionary tale for you.

I was advised by a farmer friend to let the dog off the lead if we were being pushed by curious or upset cows because the dog will get away and the cows will follow the dog giving me enough room to get to safety ( a friend of hers had been trampled by cows whilst walking her dog).
Anyway 2 days later we were out on a walk along a right of way which crossed a field with a river along 1 side. The cows were all way across the other side of the field when we entered but by the time we were half way across they had come to investigate the dog (who was by now hiding between my legs). They were crowding us into the river so no option but to follow my friendly farmers advice and let the dog off her lead. She ran away, cows followed but soon gave up the chase.
We were just heaving a sigh of relief when we noticed dog circling behind the cows. I called her and she very neatly split 1 cow off from the rest and drove it straight at me. Stupidly I called her so she continued quartering behind the animal to keep it on course straight at me.
Still can't remember how I didn't get trampled, I think my other half shouted dog from off to one side and diverted her so cow swerved past me. What we hadn't taken into account is that we have a working beardie
who has a couple of hundred years of breeding as a drovers dog (herding the highland cattle down the drove roads from the highlands). She has never been trained to work but the instinct is obviously strong.
We now will walk miles to avoid any field that looks like it might contain cattle


----------



## adbe

we used to keep cows, they are lovely,nosey animals. They are not always freaked by dogs, they are often just being curious- it depends on the nature and behaviour of the dog, I also had a dog(Newfie) that made friends with any cow she met.
Cows with calf? another story, I had to rescue an adventurous small daughter from one and it was very scarey. She had dreadful bruises on her arms and legsWouldn't go anywhere near this situation with anything but a working dog.The same goes for a field full of stirks and a bull


----------



## 88870

About a month ago I walked the dogs through a field that I had walked through the day before and had been cow free for about a year. The grass is really long in the field with the public right of way mowed in a straight line.

Dogs are happily off the lead, Reef trotting off ahead, Bodie lagging behind as usual. We get nearly across the field, across a bridge and Bodie comes flying past me like her ass is on fire - very un-Bodie like - and nearly hangs herself up on the barbed wire fence trying to get round the gate at the end. 

I turn around and there are the 3 biggest, blackest, fattest cows running flat out towards me. There is one in front and 2 bringing up the rear guard - kept in line by the mowed stretch. I frantically grabbed the dogs and put them on leads (reading above this was probably the wrong thing to do) and they proceeded to cower behind my legs as I stood watching these cows gain ground. whilst trying to open the gate at the end. 

The lead cow then decides to stop suddenly about 10 feet from me and the two behind run into her (would have been quite comical if I wasn't quaking). The lead cow leans down towards the dogs and they come out from behind my legs to lift their noses up for a sniff. Three snouts met, 3 animals jumped back a foot in shock. At this point I manage to drag the dogs past the cows back the way we had come, once we had got past the cows the dogs were dragging me across the field to escape, we left at a run!

The dogs and cows have since met, through the farm gate. All get on quite well but the cows will not let me touch them - definitely doggie orientated heffers these ones. I think they may be the same cows that kept us out of the field last year and they probably remember Bodie, she used to greet them at the gate every walk, but obviously isn't too fond of being in the same field as them :lol:


----------



## johnandcharlie

Not long a go, Charlie and I were walking down a road beside a field of cows. It was almost a stampede as the whole herd rushed across the field and ran after us. By the time we passed the corner of the field there were dozens of faces staring at us through the gate. I wouldn't have liked to be walking through the field!


----------



## peedee

viator said:


> Having spent my early life working on farms, I read with interest the comments made by fellow members. First cattle are the most curious of all animals, if you enter "their" field they will most likely approach and even follow you, they are not a threat, this would apply to fattening steers(for market) and a dairy herd. Cows with calves at foot will not aproach unless they feel threatened by that I mean you getting too close to them. Avoid a field where there is a bull with cows or for that matter a bull on his own. All animals have individual character, some feisty, some placid. The farmer and his dog(s) will be known to his animals. Walkers with dogs will not and the animals mostly feel threatened by the dog. They will approach in a more threatening manner, it is the dog that holds their interest. My advice keep the dog on a tight leash, carry a stout stick, never run, stand your ground, if you turn to face cattle following, they will stop. and to St Aubyns you mention dropping the dogs leash, the dog takes off leash attached, it will snag on a fence or a hedge and injure dog.
> viator


When I were a lad... I was chased twice by cattle so I have a healthy respect for them even more so since our local doctor was trampled to death by them whilst out walking. Nevertheless I frequently cross local fields of cattle and have to agree with what viator says. I like to have a stout stick with me and it has always been the dog they are interested in and I think if things got nasty I would let mine off. Fortunately it has never come to that and fortunately my dogs have never shown any aggression towards them which I think helps. My current dog is quite at home with them and does not even need to be on a lead.

peedee


----------



## krull

clodhopper2006 said:


> People are killed every year by cows particularly where calfs are present.


A trifle melodramatic might I suggest.


----------



## Blueflag

I've been chased twice, with wife and dogs, quite worrying really! I may be wrong but the reaction that we seem to get is worse when there's a high density of cattle in the field. I know when we've been walking in the highlands the cattle seem quite chilled. Possibly less stressed due to having more elbow room?
Anyway, it's a relief to know I'm not the only one when we give them a wide berth!


----------



## ash

BECAREFUL .....my mums next door neighbour was walking her dog through a field with cows and young calf her dog was on a lead but for some reason the cows felt threatened sadly one charged at her and crushed her she died instantly ,she had walked her dog in the field several times before .........u never know


----------



## 97201

Bank Holiday Monday

Spent the day trying to get a herd of 80 cows and calves into the yard and through the race for injections. Twice got the first two or three into the yard before they turned and stampeeded. Only one thing to do in a situation like that and get the h*ll out of the way! Had to wait 2 hours each time to let them calm down. Had to use ingenuity for the 3rd attempt and herded them through another field which took them right past the RV. Whew! They just ambled in. Not a mark on the RV.

Ian


----------



## sallytrafic

From personal observation cows with a bull in a field never a problem, especially if a public right of way exists (I doubt that a farmer would risk an ill tempered animal and his public liability insurance).

A field of heifers is another matter, to be treated with extreme caution, generally it is only curiosity, so standing your ground and making yourself as big as possible (waving stick or hat) mostly works.

When we walk through a field of cows we keep the dogs closely leashed that way they are under your control less confrontational and could be slipped free if you all have to take avoiding action.


Once when walking with Jake off the lead when he was little more than a puppy he ran up this hill only to reappear running down towards me with a pony in hot pursuit. He braked heavily and sat down behind me as if to say 'right one for you to sort out I think' luckily the aforementioned waving of arms and hat did the trick and the pony stopped. Wouldn't have worked against twenty heifers charging down a hill.


----------



## artona

Hi

I would never let Jessica walk in a field of cows alone but as a young child I too lived on a farm and watched my father help cows give birth, I was given the task of daily feeding a young calf after her mother died. 

Cows have never given me cause for concern. Only regret I have had is I eat loads of them. I try not to think of it as having been a cow once but I do love the taste of a good piece of beef


stew


----------



## annetony

I wouln't walk through a field of cows, got chased when I was 17 and could run much faster then :lol: 

I agree they are very nosy creactures,

when I used to hack out on my horse there were some cows kept in a field we used to pass, they used to run accross the field and follow us along the fence as far as they could,

I was lucky, Hamish was as bombproof as you could get, still made him jump though.

Anne


----------



## Westbay

Take a look at the RA site, here are a few lines,

Cattle in fields with public access

5. In the period 1990-1998 the Health & Safety Executive (HSE) reported 18 cases in which members of the public were attacked by cattle in fields. It is of the utmost concern that almost half of these incidents were fatal. Although there are specific legislative restrictions on the keeping of bulls, these do not apply to cows and bullocks, which can also be very aggressive. This section gives advice on minimising the risk of an attack by all types of cattle, as well as summarising relevant aspects of the law.

6. Section 59 of the Wildlife & Countryside Act 1981 bans the keeping of bulls in fields crossed by a right of way, except if they are:

under the age of 10 months; or 
not of a recognised dairy breed, provided that they are accompanied by cows or heifers. 
'Recognised dairy breeds' are defined as the following: Ayrshire, British Friesian, British Holstein, Dairy Shorthorn, Guernsey, Jersey and Kerry (see page 78 of Navigation & Leadership (4) for an identification chart showing these breeds).

7. Under section 3 of the Health and Safety at Work Act 1974, both employers and self-employed persons have an obligation to ensure that people outside their employment, or work activities, are not exposed to unnecessary health and safety risks. They must make an assessment of potential risks in order to comply with the Management of Health and Safety at Work Regulations 1992 (Statutory Instrument 1992 No 2051), and identify measures that can be taken in order to minimise them. The Agricultural Inspectorate of the HSE issues advice and information on controlling the hazards associated with keeping cattle in areas with public access (3), and should be notified of any problems, along with the police and highway authority.

8. The Ramblers' Association offers the following suggestions for walkers concerned about their safety when encountering cattle in the countryside. It is worth emphasising that the majority of attacks occur when dogs are present or cows are acting in defence of their calves:

Be prepared for cattle to react, and, where possible, walk carefully and quietly around them - do not split up a clustered group. 
*If you have a dog with you, keep it under close control, but do not hang on to it should a bull or cow start acting aggressively. *
Cattle will usually stop before reaching you. If they do not, just carry on quietly, and do not run. 
*Should a bull or cow come up very closely, turn round to face it. If necessary take a couple of steps towards it, waving your arms and shouting firmly. *
Above all, do not put yourself at risk. If you feel threatened, find another way round, returning to the original path as soon as is possible. 
Remember to close gates behind you when walking through fields containing livestock. 
If you are attacked or suffer a frightening incident, report this to the landowner and the highway authority, and also the HSE and police if it is of a serious nature. 
Keep the Ramblers' Association informed of any problems that you experience. 
Back to the top

Dogs

9. Dogs have been taken on highways since time immemorial, and it seems likely that, if ever challenged in the courts, they would be considered a 'usual accompaniment' and hence permissible on footpaths. There is no law specifying that they must be kept on a lead, but local authorities can make an order under section 27 of the Road Traffic Act 1988 to introduce this as a requirement on designated highways. *Additionally, the dog must be allowed to walk only along the line of the path.* An act of trespass may be committed against the land holder if it wanders too far away from the official route.

10. Walkers with dogs should take particular caution when crossing through fields containing livestock. Section 1 of the Dogs (Protection of Livestock) Act 1953 makes it an offence for a dog to be at large, 'that is to say not on a lead or otherwise under close control', in a field or enclosure containing sheep. It is also an offence for dogs to attack or chase livestock, and farmers are permitted to shoot dogs that are worrying, or are about to worry, farm animals. This is outlined in the Animals Act 1971 section 9, which also states that the farmer is not liable to compensate the dog's owner in such circumstances.

11. If you are out on a walk with your dog, as at all times, adhere to the country code. Be particularly vigilant during the breeding and nesting seasons, and do not allow your dog to run through crops, hedgerows or undergrowth where it may harm or disturb wildlife. Extra care should be taken on bridleways and byways where dogs may frighten horses, or be at risk from vehicular traffic (6).


----------



## peedee

krull said:


> clodhopper2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are killed every year by cows particularly where calfs are present.
> 
> 
> 
> A trifle melodramatic might I suggest.
Click to expand...

Not so, on average one person a year is trampled to death or injured by cows. Most are dog walkers.

peedee


----------



## StAubyns

I wonder if there is more risk on fields that are walked less than others.

For example, when we went to Glastonbury earlier this year, there was an herd immediately at the bottom of the Tor on the opposite side to the town. To miss them we would have had to walk back up the Tor, back into town, and then around the road.

We walked through with the dog on a lead and they did not even look up.

My point is that this field is like a main road, so they are probably used to lots of walkers.

Another field in the same area, with hardly a discernable footpath, the cows were walking towards us as soon as we entered the field, so we retreated.


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Blueflag said:


> I've been chased twice, with wife and dogs, quite worrying really!


Very worrying, what did you do to get chased twice by her??? And she must have mighty pee'd off to bring the dogs too  .

I don't know which thread is making me more paranoid - I don't think I'll either walk across a field or park in a French Aire ever again. If you don't get gassed, you get trampled......... :?

Anyone want to buy a camper??? I'm off to lock myself in a padded cell


----------



## clodhopper2006

krull said:


> clodhopper2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are killed every year by cows particularly where calfs are present.
> 
> 
> 
> A trifle melodramatic might I suggest.
Click to expand...

not at all it's a statement of fact
if you google killed cow walking dog you will find 1.8 million pages on the subject


----------



## StAubyns

The National Trust have now put cattle on Incleborough Hill at West Runton, Norfolk. This is the hill between the CC & CC&C sites between Cromer and Sheringham  8O 

However, all the gates leading to the hill that lead onto the hill have had leaflet boxes containing the following publication entitled "Walking with Livestock"

I found it quite informative and thought it worthwhile to publish here


----------



## midlifecrisismil

In no particular order of fear I dont like to cross fields/farmsyards containing the following:

Cows (Have been chased)
Bulls
Silly little calves
Horses(One tried to chew my arm)
Sheep (this is only a little fear cos I have been chased by a flock of hungry ones  )
Rams (have been tupped as a young girl by one)
Dogs (especially the little snap at your ankles ones)
Geese (especially the hissing variety)
Swans (ditto)


To avoid all of the above (except perhaps the sheep) the answer is to walk in the high moorland fells where the only danger there is falling into peat bogs :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

midlifecrisismil said:


> Rams (have been tupped as a young girl by one)


Definition of 'tupped'
v.tr.
To copulate with (a ewe). Used of a ram.
v.intr.
To copulate with a ewe.

8O :? 

It's ok, I know what you really meant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Hezbez said:


> midlifecrisismil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams (have been tupped as a young girl by one)
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of 'tupped'
> v.tr.
> To copulate with (a ewe). Used of a ram.
> v.intr.
> To copulate with a ewe.
> 
> 8O :?
> 
> It's ok, I know what you really meant :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

OOeer   Hope nobody else knows the literal meaning of the word.

I've heard of men and wellies and sheep but never the other way round - does that make me a reverse zoophile :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

